# Lava Sightseeing from a Boat [merged]



## Kauai Kid (Aug 27, 2009)

From Oct 09 Hawaii Magazine:

There are two boat tour companies that will take you to where the lava meets the sea on the Big Island.

Lava Ocean Adventures, 808-966-4200, lavaocean.com--sunrise or sunset tours $175, daytime tours $150, keiki $125 all tours

Capt Turpin takes you in close to where 2100 degree lava meets the sea and warms it to a temperature you won't be able to hold your hand in. 

Lava Roy, 808-883-1122, volcanooceanadventures.com $150 will not take you into seas warmer than 105F


As an engineer, I think Captain Turpin is putting his passengers at risk--what happens if someone falls into the scalding hot seas?  3rd degree burns aren't fun. What happens when the engines seize up and stop because they weren't designed to use 200F water to cool them.  The boat will probably be taken right to shore where it is even hotter. 


Sterling


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 27, 2009)

When we were there last year, we did see a boat go close enough that some of the exploding lava appeared to be landing very close or even onto the boat.  We were speaking to someone at a later time and he said that he had actually seen a hole in a boat caused by lava landing on it.  Not safe by my definition.

Sue


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 27, 2009)

The early morning photos look incredible--parts of the sky are black and other parts are dusky pink and then the streams of lava flowing into the ocean.

I'd like to see it but not close enough that it burns a hole in the boat (or a person)

I'd stay with the 105 degree guy myself.

Sterling


----------



## Michigan Czar (Aug 27, 2009)

I read about these boat tours before but passed because they are very unsafe for numerous reasons. Though I do think it would be very cool to see up close on a boat but this is something I would never do.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 7, 2009)

We have also read the comments and concerns posted here and elsewhere (T/A has some particularly negative opinions in the forums but outstanding reviews of the individual tour companies).

We are doing the Lava Ocean Adventure on Wednesday and are greatly looking forward to it.  For the sunrise viewing, we are meeting them at 4:15a for a 5:00a departure.  The total tour is 2 hrs and costs $185pp.

I will be sure to post here after our trip, as well as at my usual travel site IgoUgo.com.

Von


----------



## SCMom (Sep 8, 2009)

*Yvonne -- can't wait to hear your review*

Hi Yvonne,

Please do let us know what you think.  We are going to be in Hawaii in May and are very interested in doing one of these tours.  If you could specifically comment on what you think about taking kids, I would appreciate it.  Our two younger boys (ages 4 and 3 then) will not go, but we would consider taking our 9 and 6 year olds on the tour.  Thanks and have fun!

Emily


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 8, 2009)

Will do Emily.

In the meantime, you may want to read about the tours on Trip Advisor.  Most (15 of 17) are outstanding with many lovely photos.  (I've been corresponding with them on cameras, settings, etc.)  There was one lady who was pretty badly banged around however.  Back injury requiring chiropractor for weeks and a busted toe.

They do say the ride can be very rough, especially later in the day, which is another reason they encourage folks to do the sunrise (5a) tour when the waters are a bit calmer.  It was a hard sell for my DH who is NOT an early morning person, so we got a B&B over in Puna area to make it a bit easier. But still, getting up at 3:30 is going to be hard on him.  Thankfully, we can go back to the B&B afterwards and nap until check-out time


----------



## mj2vacation (Sep 8, 2009)

we did the lava ocean adventures, and it was an absolute blast.  The water is rough, but the boat is built to handle it,  we will be going again next year.

It was an absolutely amazing experience.  As they say the cost was $188pp, but the experience was priceless.

As for safety, the day we went, we had also contacted a plane charter company.  They had not opened yet, and Capt Shane did such a great job explaining what he would show us, I went ahead and took the plunge.

The plane company lost one of it's planes that day, killing all three aboard.  It went missing at the exact time we were on the boat at the lava flow.  A bit eerie.

That being said, we all only live once.  I am not for putting my children in danger, but I want them to see things that not many people have.  Sometimes that means going off the beaten path.  They have much more respect for nature when they see it creating right in front of them.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Video link*

Here's a video from the Hawaii Magazine site:

http://www.hawaiimagazine.com/blogs/hawaii_today/2009/8/31/Kilauea_Big_Island_Lava_Boat_Video

Sue


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 8, 2009)

*One word:  WOW!!!!!!*



falmouth3 said:


> Here's a video from the Hawaii Magazine site:
> 
> http://www.hawaiimagazine.com/blogs/hawaii_today/2009/8/31/Kilauea_Big_Island_Lava_Boat_Video
> 
> Sue



Since I'm probably too chicken to see it in person; this was a really thrill to watch.  Thank you for posting this.


----------



## philemer (Sep 9, 2009)

*See the lava with this tour.*

http://www.lavaocean.com/BoatTourPricing.htm Anyone ever used this company? $180 seems high for a boat ride. But, the views at night would be spectacular.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 9, 2009)

Just did it today and it was spectacular.  I just came online to post info into the other thread, as someone was asking about boat lava tours and kids.

Look for a detailed review with photos and video soon (I'll post here when I've done my IgoUgo review).

Von


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 9, 2009)

Just got back to Kona from our two days over on the other side of the island.  The Lave Ocean Adventure (sunrsise trip, this morning) was nothing short of spectacular!!!

I will be posting some photos and our video in the next day or two (IguUgo.com and Trip Advisor).

In the meantime, regarding kids . . .

The boat trip is very rough in seas that had a decent surf, even at 5:00am.  Kids who participate will need to be able to sit in one spot for roughly 2.25 hours and obey EVERY instruction they are given my mom, dad and/or crew.  They musat also be big enough to hold on tightly (rule #1 - YOU MUST HOLD ON TO SOMETHING ON THE BOAT AT ALL TIMES!)

Our B&B hostess said she took her daughter (4) and son (6) and they did fine . . . if that helps.  On our tour today, there were no kids . . . just 20 really excited adults!

More to come soon.

Von

p.s.  Correction on the price - it is $180pp for adults as noted in Phil's post.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 9, 2009)

Yvonne, you do the coolest stuff!   

Dave


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 10, 2009)

*Lava Explosion*


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 10, 2009)

OK better connection this morning so I can do some uploading before David gets up . . .

The video he took with our Flip video camera is posted here:  http://www.tripadvisor.com/ProfileGallery-i21322891.html

And here are two more stills:


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 10, 2009)

*Photographing the Lava Flow at Sunrise*

A word about the photography . . . the sunrise tour reached the lava flow before sunrise, so it was still pitch black.  Pretty awesome to see, near impossible to get decent (sharp) photos due to darkness and boat movement (rocking).  During that time, David was able to capture all of the action by video - - Canon SD600 and Flip Video.

Once sun was up a little, I was able to get some decent shots.  While most are still not tack sharp, I was happy.  I was shooting with my Olympus DSLR using my 14-54, f/2.8-3.5 lens (the one I bought for use at night with the aurora borealis).  I had the ISO set at 400 to avoid noise and/or graininess, WB=5800 and auto focus was engaged.  I also used the camera's preset function at "sports" in hopes that it would help a little too (based on advise from someone who was there last month).  Tripods are not possible due to the safety on the boat.

I will post more photos over at Trip Advisor and/or IgoUgo for those who are interested.  My ID at TA is TimeshareVon . . . and at IgoUgo it is MilwVon.

Enjoy!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 10, 2009)

*Thoughts/Responses to Sterling's Post*



Kauai Kid said:


> From Oct 09 Hawaii Magazine:
> 
> There are two boat tour companies that will take you to where the lava meets the sea on the Big Island.
> 
> ...



Prices have apparently gone up to $180 (adults) on all tours with Lava Ocean Adventures.

More importantly, I believe there is a lot of mis-information and possible hysteria over the safety of at least Shane Turpin's boat LavaKai and their tour operation.  First and foremost, they are concerned for the safety of their guests.  Shane has a lot of experience with Pele' and her spew into the Pacific Ocean, and it shows in how he handles the ocean in the boats he uses that are specially designed for this very purpose.

While it is true we got close - - probably within 30-50 yards - - at no time did anyone in our group feel unsafe.  Further, the water is not "that hot" as seems to be implied in the article.  At one point, the deck crew used a metal pail to bring up a bucket full of the ocean water at the site to let us feel the warmth.  We all put our hands into the water, which I would say didn't seem any hotter than the hot tub here at Kona Hawaiian Resort.  I do not feel I would have been cooked alive had something catestrophic happened that landed my big butt overboard.

There are smaller boats operating out there - - we saw one that was closer than us and it was just a four seater.  I don't know how safe I would have felt with them (LavaBoats.com) but in the LavaKai, we were up higher and had much more boat around us!

As for the benches breaking off (something you'll read about over at Trip Advisor), they do break off and I suppose if a full acre bench dumps into the ocean, that might cause a bit of a raukus but the bench breaks that we witnessed were amazing but not enough to create problems for the boat.  (David was able to capture the bench breaking off in the video posted on T/A and linked above.)

All and all, this is a very exciting trip . . . one I cannot imagine missing if coming to the Big Island while the lava has ocean entry.  At $180, I felt it was a great value especially if you put it into perspective with other unique Big Island activities . . . helicoptor/plane tours, ATV adventures, snorkeling by boat, etc.


----------



## thheath (Sep 10, 2009)

Timeshare Von said:


> A word about the photography . . . the sunrise tour reached the lava flow before sunrise, so it was still pitch black.  Pretty awesome to see, near impossible to get decent (sharp) photos due to darkness and boat movement (rocking).  During that time, David was able to capture all of the action by video - - Canon SD600 and Flip Video.
> 
> Once sun was up a little, I was able to get some decent shots.  While most are still not tack sharp, I was happy.  I was shooting with my Olympus DSLR using my 14-54, f/2.8-3.5 lens (the one I bought for use at night with the aurora borealis).  I had the ISO set at 400 to avoid noise and/or graininess, WB=5800 and auto focus was engaged.  I also used the camera's preset function at "sports" in hopes that it would help a little too (based on advise from someone who was there last month).  Tripods are not possible due to the safety on the boat.
> 
> ...



Great photos and video.  If you had to do it again would you go in the AM or PM?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 10, 2009)

Timeshare Von said:


> As for the benches breaking off (something you'll read about over at Trip Advisor), they do break off and I suppose if a full acre bench dumps into the ocean, that might cause a bit of a raukus but the bench breaks that we witnessed were amazing but not enough to create problems for the boat.  (David was able to capture the bench breaking off in the video posted on T/A and linked above.)



Even an acre is a small bench break.  At times several miles of bench will break off.  I imagine that could easily produce a wave 30 or 40 feet high, which would easily wash over the boat.

Breaks of that magnitude do not occur often but they do occur periodically.  The reason is that lava flows into an ocean are inherently unstable.  When the lava hits the water it cools quickly and forms gravel and small rocks, and they are often rounded, not angular.   As the flow continues the layer of pebbles and rock gets thicker.  But like pouring frozen peas onto a plate, as you keep adding material the lower layers tend to slump.  The material comes to rest on incline known as the "angle of repose", in which it is just barely at equilibrium, i.e., the angle of repose is close to the maximum possible steepness at which the material won't spontaneously slump.

When the deposit reaches sea level, the lava bench then forms on top of the gravel.  But the gravel and rocks underneath are at the nearly unstable angle of repose.  Anything that happens to upset that equilibrium will cause a sudden slump.  If it's a small slump, a small piece of bench will break away.  

But sometimes it's a big slump, and a long piece of bench will fall away.  Every now and then, it's really big and about one-third of an island will disappear instantaneously. Though a slide of that scale has not happened during human recorded history, in geologic time they are quite common.  All of the prominent cliffs in Hawaii (Na Pali Coast, north shore of Moloka'i, the Kohala Coast on the Big Island, the tall cliffs on the Liki Liki Highway) are scarps created by when huge sections of islands suddently slumped into the ocean.  The most recent was probably the one that created Kealakekala Bay on the Big Island, south of Kona.  That slump created  a tsunami that completely overtopped Kaho'olawe Island, and stripped the soil up to 2000 feet above sea level on West Maui and Lana'i..

******

I'm not saying people shouldn't go.  When I return to the Big Island I will probably take my chances and do the trip.

I do want to put better perspective on the issues.  To me, your statement intimated that a one-acre bench break would be a large break, and that most certainly is not the case. That is still a small bench.  If a significant break should occur while you are that close to the bench in a boat of that size, you will likely become quite well-acquainted with ocean water, and will be looking for something that will keep you afloat until you can be rescued.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 11, 2009)

thheath said:


> Great photos and video.  If you had to do it again would you go in the AM or PM?



AM/sunrise for sure.  While that is a horrible hour of the day to wake up, it was wonderful to see the lava in the pitch dark AND for it it get light enough to get better photos.

I would also suggest staying over on the Hilo side the night before if you are doing the sunrise tour.  Check out Hale Makamae (http://www.bnb-aloha.com/) for a wonderful location (less than 5" from the meeting point to drive to the harbor) and an overall outstanding lodging experience!!  Petra & John are fabulous hosts.  Look for my review on IgoUgo soon.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 11, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Even an acre is a small bench break.  At times several miles of bench will break off.  I imagine that could easily produce a wave 30 or 40 feet high, which would easily wash over the boat.
> 
> Breaks of that magnitude do not occur often but they do occur periodically.  The reason is that lava flows into an ocean are inherently unstable.  When the lava hits the water it cools quickly and forms gravel and small rocks, and they are often rounded, not angular.   As the flow continues the layer of pebbles and rock gets thicker.  But like pouring frozen peas onto a plate, as you keep adding material the lower layers tend to slump.  The material comes to rest on incline known as the "angle of repose", in which it is just barely at equilibrium, i.e., the angle of repose is close to the maximum possible steepness at which the material won't spontaneously slump.
> 
> ...



Thanks Steve for putting addtional perspective on the subject.  I know that there had been huge bench collapses that have caused loss of life.  Probably the most well known/discussed is the one many years ago that took the life of a Nat'l Geographic photographer doing work in the park.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 11, 2009)

For those accusing me of hysteria and causing mass panic read the article in Hawaii magazine before you throw lava at me. 

Sterling


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 11, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> For those accusing me of hysteria and causing mass panic read the article in Hawaii magazine before you throw lava at me.
> 
> Sterling



My comment(s) weren't necessarily directed at you Sterling.  The posters on T/A are far more vocal with their negative comments.


----------

